# Range Ammo?



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Do you shoot what you carry when you go to the range, or do you use cheaper rounds? Perhaps a silly question but I will ask it anyway.

Any suggestions on a good performance round for target shooting that is still relatively cheap? I had been using Blazer Brass at the range but the other day when I had 3 jams in my Glock, the first thing the guy asked when I asked him to take a look at it was "what kind of ammo were you using? Blazer?"....I wasn't actually, but I took that comment to mean that Blazer Brass isn't necessarily a good round? Any opinions?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Ammo can basically be broken down into two categories: Target/range and Premium (hunting/self defense).

Most shooters will shoot primarily target/range ammo at the range. This is because it is cheaper and usually easier to find. 

When it comes to self defense use, an adequate number of premium rounds should be fired through the gun to insure proper function and accuracy. Personally, I try to run about 200 rounds of premium ammo through my self defense (semi-auto) gun for this purpose.

A typical shooting session for me begins with drawing my CC gun, and running through the premium ammo in the mag. This is a good test to insure that my CC gun is ready if I need it, and it keeps the ammo in the gun rotated with fresh ammo. The rest of the shooting is done with range ammo.

Nothing wrong (in general) with Blazer (aluminum) or Blazer Brass. It is good range ammo.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you fine tune your sights (you should), do it with your carry ammo and accept whatever error results when using range ammo.

tumbleweed


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

I also fire the first rounds of carry ammo, then use target/plinking ammo. After shooting reload defense ammo.


----------



## SIGness (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanatos said:


> Do you shoot what you carry when you go to the range, or do you use cheaper rounds? Perhaps a silly question but I will ask it anyway.
> 
> Any suggestions on a good performance round for target shooting that is still relatively cheap? I had been using Blazer Brass at the range but the other day when I had 3 jams in my Glock, the first thing the guy asked when I asked him to take a look at it was "what kind of ammo were you using? Blazer?"....I wasn't actually, but I took that comment to mean that Blazer Brass isn't necessarily a good round? Any opinions?


First off, nothing is relatively cheap anymore. LOL

And I personally dunno why that RO asked you about your ammo being Blazers. I've ran thousands upon thousands of rounds of Blazers through my Glocks. No problems! Cause if he led you to believe that, it's pure rubbish! Maybe he had a Glock that was particular or dirty. Or ran across someone that did. Around here, about all you can find is Blazers and Federal. I'm a RO at my club, and have seen a lot and I mean a lot of Glock users running Blazer in theirs also.

Perhaps I've missed something along the way. And there is merit to this, but I have yet to experience it myself.

In response to your inquiry about defense ammo and the reliability of it. Pick up 2 boxes, run one through it, doing several drills which include. Draw shoot once/double tap. Draw dbl tap/dbl tap. Run 5 rapid fires using only 5 rounds in the mag. Just using that as an example, you'll have to do what ever your range permits you to do. But I would run at least one box of premium defense ammo like Speer Gold Dot. With at least a few rapid fire sessions to ensure your weapon functions correctly under those situations.


----------



## 2old2worry (Sep 22, 2009)

New S&W 642 arrived today and I've been looking for decent, "relatively cheap" ammo for range practice. Finally found some Remington ShurShot .38 Special, 130 grain.

Anyone have experience with that ammo...or a viable opinion as to whether it's suitable for the 642?


----------



## tateb24 (Oct 22, 2009)

I would say in a revolver steel cased 38s, CCI brass is some of the best and cheapest for range shooting.


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree with those who say you should run one or two boxes of your premium PD ammo through your gun to make sure it functions properly. As for range ammo, I make my own.

Tex


----------

